# Simple Saaz Blond



## killspice (22/8/12)

I am hoping to get back into AG/BIAB brewing (after a long hiatus I have done two quick K&K's to ease my way back), how does this recipe sound as a simple Blond Ale? 

I have based this on the Bullshead Kolsch from the recipe index, which I also plan on brewing later (once my vials arrive to pre-split the kolsch #2565, and probably after a Dr Smurto's Golden Ale)


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.93 L 
Boil Size: 15.43 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 4.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 20.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 83.33 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 11.90 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 4.76 % 
22.00 gm Saaz [7.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [7.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safale American (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.20 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 10.95 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.01 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## jyo (22/8/12)

Looks great. It looks very similar to this Blonde which turns out great every time. I have brewed this quite a few times now and could consider upping the biscuit just a little more if you like biscuit... 

Cheers.


----------



## killspice (23/8/12)

Thanks jyo, it is very close to yours, I don't have any biscuit, but I hope the caramalt will give it enough flavor and body while still being mild enough got SWMBO.


----------



## jyo (23/8/12)

killspice said:


> Thanks jyo, it is very close to yours, I don't have any biscuit, but I hope the caramalt will give it enough flavor and body while still being mild enough got SWMBO.




Mine is always a big hit with the missus, mate. The caramalt should give you enough body to balance out the crisp end of this.


----------

